# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Riihimäen paikallisliikenne

## Sami Koskinen

Riihimäen paikallisliikennettä liikennöi Ventoniemi. Nyt Riihimäelle on hankittu Vantaan Liikenne-värinen Wiima K202, jokin auto Connex 286-293-sarjasta siis. Riihimäen paikallisliikenteestä voi yrittää etsiä tietoa Ventoniemen ja kaupungin nettisivuilta, parhaiten liikenteestä antanee tietoa aikatauluvihko PDF-muodossa. Kaupungin sivut kertovan että kertalippu maksaa 2,40  ja kuukausilippu 32 . Kuukausilipulla saa varsinaisten kaupunkiliikennevuorojen lisäksi matkustaa myös palvelulinjoilla sekä kaupungin sisällä kulkevilla vakiovuoroilla.  8)

Kaupunki vaati kilpailutuksessa kaksiovisia autoja lastenvaunupaikalla, joillekin linjoille 15-paikkaisia ja ruuhkaisemmille vuoroille 40-paikkaisia autoja. Maksimi-ikä kaupungin liikenteessä on 15 vuotta. Usealla autolla tämä on jo täyttynyt tai täyttymässä äkkiä, uusin tulokaskin on vajaan kahden vuoden päästä yli-ikäinen.   :Shocked:  

Olisiko kenelläkään parannusehdotuksia tai jotain muuta asiaa Riihimäen kaupunkiliikenteeseen liittyen?   :Wink:

----------


## kemkim

> Olisiko kenelläkään parannusehdotuksia tai jotain muuta asiaa Riihimäen kaupunkiliikenteeseen liittyen?


Ainakin kaupungin sisäinen vuorotarjonta näytti aika huonolta, lähtöjä vain kerran tunnissa linjaa kohti. Onko missään saatavilla kunnollista aikatauluopasta, jossa olisi kaupungin sisäiset ja vakiovuorolinjat ja yhdistelmäaikataulut?

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Nyt Riihimäelle on hankittu Vantaan Liikenne-värinen Wiima K202, jokin auto Connex 286-293-sarjasta siis.


On Riihimäellä parhaimmillaan ollut 3kpl oransseja busseja ajossa. Numerot olivat muistaakseni 67, 292 ja 424. Toki siis Connexin/Linjebussin numeroita.
Silloin nämä ovat olleet vuokralla kun vakiokalusto on ollut koulujen loppuessa luokkaretki, ym ajoissa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Riihimäen palvelulinjalla oli maanantaina 28.12.2009 klo 13 Ventoniemen auto 20, joka oli iso ja korkealattiainen. Kuljettajan mukaan matalassa pikkubussissa oli ollut aamulla jotain vikaa.

Myös paikallisliikenteen linjalla 1 oli ainakin 10.50 - 11.45 korkealattiainen kaukoliikennebussi, muuta se oli kuulemma normaalia. Myöhemmin samana päivänä tuolla linjalla näkyi toinen, matala auto mainosteipeissä.

Linjalla 1 10.50 Sairaalan suunnan kierroksella oli 10 nousijaa ja 11.15 Pohjankorven lenkillä 4 nousua. Palvelulinjan kierroksella 13.00 - 13.55 olin suurimman osan matkaa ainoa matkustaja. Mielestäni nämä ovat pieniä määriä, vaikka ei tainnut ruuhka-aika ollakaan.

Tunnin ajelu paikallisbussissa maksoi kaksi alinta kertamaksua ja palvelulinjalla yhden alimman kertamaksun. Jos _once in a lifetime_ elämysmatkailee Riihimäellä, kustannus lienee kohtuullinen.

----------


## Jazu

Ventoniemen #34 Volvo 8700 B12BLE on siirretty Riihimäen paikkurin ajosarjoihin.

----------


## Jazu

Riihimäen paikkuriin on tullut entinen Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy #99 / AYS-999, Volvo 7000. Ajeli tänä aamuna linjalla 1 tuulilasissaan pahvinen numerokyltti sekä Ventoniemen logo. Turun aikaiset palvelulinjateippaukset on poistettu.

----------


## Eppu

> Riihimäen paikkuriin on tullut entinen Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy #99 / AYS-999, Volvo 7000. Ajeli tänä aamuna linjalla 1 tuulilasissaan pahvinen numerokyltti sekä Ventoniemen logo. Turun aikaiset palvelulinjateippaukset on poistettu.


Auto on saanut numeron #25:

http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2012/lokakuu/IMG_2224.jpg

----------


## Eppu

Tästä ei ole ollutkaan vielä mitään infoa. Linkin takaa löytyy ennakkoilmoitus Riihimäen paikkurista, julkaistu tosin jo viime kesänä. Vaan mitä mahtaa käytännössä tarkoittaa sananparsi "ilman tarjouskilpailua tehtävä julkisten palveluiden hankintasopimus"?

Muuta en aiheesta sitten löytänytkään. Tosin voisihan Riihimäen teknisen lautakunnan pöytäkirjoista löytyä niitä tutkimalla.

http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2013-017325/

----------


## bestcarrus

Näin Riihimäellä Volvo 7000 ventoniemi #25  ja kun katsoin rekkaria niin taisi olla joku helbin entinen

----------


## antsa

Ei ole Helbin vaan Turun Liikennelaitoksen entinen AYS-999.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt Riihimäki kilpailuttaa paikallisliikenteensä. Sopimuskausi on 15.8.2016 alkaen 3 vuotta.

Koko paikallisliikenne kilpailutetaan yhtenä kilpailukohteena. Ansaintamallina on bruttomalli. Kalustovaatimuksena on 15 vuoden maksimi-ikä ja 12 vuoden keski-ikä. Vain palvelulinjabusseilta edellytetään matalalattiaisuutta. 3 bussissa on oltava vähintään 44 istumapaikkaa, muissa isoissa busseissa on oltava vähintään 34 istumapaikkaa.

Tarjouspyyntö

----------


## aulis

Mahtaakohan HSL-alueen yrityksistä joku koettaa onneaan? Kalustovaatimukset ovat ainakin niin löysät että esim. Veolia saisi helposti täytettyä ne omalla käytetyllä kalustollaan jota syksyllä vapautuu melko paljon.

----------


## Eppu

> Mahtaakohan HSL-alueen yrityksistä joku koettaa onneaan? Kalustovaatimukset ovat ainakin niin löysät että esim. Veolia saisi helposti täytettyä ne omalla käytetyllä kalustollaan jota syksyllä vapautuu melko paljon.


En jaksa uskoa moiseen. Miksi vaivautuisivat moisen pikkukohteen takia? Sen sijaan voihan joku lähiseudun pikkufirma tarjota tuohon. Mutta jos voittajan nimi on joku muu kuin ventoniemi, olisi se jättiyllätys.

----------


## Miska

> En jaksa uskoa moiseen. Miksi vaivautuisivat moisen pikkukohteen takia? Sen sijaan voihan joku lähiseudun pikkufirma tarjota tuohon. Mutta jos voittajan nimi on joku muu kuin ventoniemi, olisi se jättiyllätys.


Voisi kai se olla vaikka Pekola, Hyvinkään Liikenne tai Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne, mutta taitaa monella liikennöitsijällä vielä vanhat reviirirajat kummitella takaraivossa.

----------


## Eppu

Kilpailun voittajasta ei ole minulla vielä tietoa, mutta tulokset löytynevät varmastikin teknisen lautakunnan pöytäkirjasta, kunhan julkaistaan:
http://kunta2.riihimaki.fi/ktweb/

----------


## kuukanko

> mutta tulokset löytynevät varmastikin teknisen lautakunnan pöytäkirjasta, kunhan julkaistaan


Nyt on julkaistu. Voittajaksi tuli Ventoniemi, selvällä erolla muihin. Muut tarjoajat olivat Korsisaari, Vekka Liikenne ja Yhdysliikenne.

----------


## Tonxhu

Tänään riihimäellä oli ajossa kaksi Savo-Karjalan -linjan väreissä olevaa Carrus City L:ää (numerot 21 ja 22). Onko kenelläkään mitään tietoa siitä milloin nämä bussit ovat riihimäelle saapuneet?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Tänään riihimäellä oli ajossa kaksi Savo-Karjalan -linjan väreissä olevaa Carrus City L:ää (numerot 21 ja 22). Onko kenelläkään mitään tietoa siitä milloin nämä bussit ovat riihimäelle saapuneet?


Viime perjantaina (22.4.2016) niitä ainakin "lähtövalmisteltiin" Savo-Karjalan Linjan varikolla Joensuussa.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

http://www.riihimaki.fi/poikkeuskalu...sliikenteessa/

Tommonen tiedote löytyi Riihimäen sivuilta.

----------


## tkp

Riihimäen paikallisliikenteessä pääsee syyskuussa viikon ajan ilmaiseksi kyytiin http://www.aamuposti.fi/artikkeli/42...kko-syyskuussa

----------


## kuukanko

Riihimäen paikallisliikenteen uuden sopimuskauden kilpailutus on alkanut. Sopimuskausi on 12.8.2019 - 2.6.2024 + 3 vuoden optio.

Koko paikallisliikenne on yhtenä kohteena. Siihen kuuluu 5 isoa bussia ja yksi pikkubussi palvelulinjalle.

Kaluston ikävaatimukset ovat ennallaan: 15 vuoden maksimi-ikä ja keski-ikävaatimus 12 vuotta. Kaikissa isoissa busseissa riittää tällä kierroksella 34 istumapaikkaa (joista 4 voi olla klaffeja) ja 70 kokonaispaikkaa. Palvelulinjalla on oltava vähintään 20 istumapaikkaa (joista myös 4 voi olla klaffeja). Nyt kaiken kaluston on oltava matalalattiaista. Kaluston päästötasovaatimus vara-autoja lukuunottamatta on Euro 5 ja lisäksi kaluston on oltava ilmastoitua.

Ratkaisuperusteena on pelkkä hinta.

Hankintailmoitus

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailun voitti Lehdon Liikenne.

----------


## Zambo

> Kilpailun voitti Lehdon Liikenne.


Riihimäki kiinnosti poikkeuksellisen paljon, voittajan lisäksi kahdeksan yritystä jätti tarjouksen: Bus Travel Åbergin Linja, Hyvinkään Liikenne, Korsisaari, Pekolan Liikenne, Salon Tilausmatkat, Valkeakosken Liikenne, Vekka Liikenne ja nykyinen liikennöitsijä Ventoniemi.

----------


## eemeli113

Tänä syksynä Riksun paikallisliikenteessä aloittivat kaksi kokonaan uutta linjaa. Vuosi sitten julkisiksi avatut koululaisreitit muuttuivat linjoiksi 5 ja 6. Liikennöitsijäksi tuli Korsisaari ja kalustona käytetään kahta pientä Iveco-bussia.



Lisäksi Lehdon operoimassa paikkurissa pyörii nykyisin kuusi autoa viiden sijasta, palvelubussin lisäksi.

----------


## eemeli113

Finavian entinen B44 sai uuden kodin Riihimäeltä, jossa se aloitti liikennöintinsä 7.1.2021. Auton nimeksi tuli "Putte".

Vuoden alusta alkaen käytössä on ollut myös Matkahuollon uudet järjestelmät ja matkakortit.

----------


## eemeli113

Putte ja Scala vaihtoivat huhtikuun lopussa asemapaikkansa ristiin, jolloin Scala saapui Riksuun vakituiseksi kalustoksi. Auto numeroitiin #11:ksi.




Sunnuntain 30.5.2021 pyhäliikenteessä liikennöi Annikki, 17 vuotta vanha bussi. Tämä on hyvin poikkeuksellista, sillä viikonloppuisin on totuttu näkemään vain autoja #1-#6 sekä palvelubusseja. Omien havaintojen mukaan Annikki ei ole aiemmin tänä talvikautena käynyt viikonloppuvuoroilla.

----------


## eemeli113

Linjojen 5 ja 6 liikennöitsijä muuttuu Korsisaaresta Lehdon Liikenteeksi 1.1.2022 alkaen.

https://www.riihimaki.fi/tiedotteet/...-tilauslomake/

----------


## eemeli113

Riihimäen paikallisliikenne kesäksi tauolle - tilalle kutsukyyti 6.6.2022 alkaen

Riihimäellä otetaan käyttöön uusi kutsukyytipalvelu, R-kyyti 6. kesäkuuta 2022. Uudistuksen taustalla on palvelutason parannus. Kutsukyytikokeilu korvaa kesäaikana nykyisen vuoroliikenteen ja palvelulinjan. Muutaman reitin ja aikataulun sijasta R-kyyti liikennöi asiakkaiden reittien ja aikataulujen mukaan laajoin palveluajoin.

Vaikka vuoroliikenne ja yksittäinen palvelulinja jäävät tauolle, paranee palvelutaso merkittävästi, sillä R-kyydin voi tilata, kun kyytiä tarvitsee. Tulevan kesän joukkoliikennetarjonta on laajempi kuin edellisinä kesinä sekä arkisin että viikonloppuisin.

R-kyydin palvelualueena on pääasiassa Riihimäen taajama-alue sekä Herajoen työssäkäyntialue, mutta palvelualueeseen saatetaan tehdä muutoksia kutsukyytikokeilun aikana. R-kyytiin sisältyvät usein toivotut yhteydet Hirvijärven ja Paalijärven uimarannoille. Uimarantayhteyksiin on määritelty kellonajat, mutta niihinkin ajetaan vain tilauksesta. Arkisin uimarannoille ajetaan neljästi päivässä ja viikonloppuisin kolmesti.

Lisää aiheesta Riihimäen kaupungin tiedotteessa:
https://www.riihimaki.fi/tiedotteet/...6-2022-alkaen/

----------


## eemeli113

R-kyydin (kutsukyytipalvelun) suosion vuoksi linja 2 palaa kesäliikenteeseen huomenna 16.6.2022 alkaen. Riihimäen tiedote: https://www.riihimaki.fi/tiedotteet/...ydin-rinnalle/

Aivan ruusuisesti ei R-kyyti olekaan lähtenyt liikkeelle, vaan jo ensimmäisellä viikolla jäi kuljetuksia toimittamatta Matkahuollon järjestelmävian vuoksi. Tiedote: https://www.riihimaki.fi/tiedotteet/...isia-ongelmia/

----------

